
Data breach hits Department of Social Services credit card system - prawn
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2017/nov/24/data-breach-hits-department-of-social-services-credit-card-system
======
DanBC
Gently confusing that the don't mention Australia until the third paragraph.

